# Blizzard oder wie  verstecke ich  meine projekte



## Nightroad (28. Juni 2008)

also eines muss ich schon sagen
wenn folgendes stimmt :

• Seit ungefähr vier Jahren ist Diablo 3 schon in der Entwicklung. Mit einem Lachen merkt Jay Wilson an, dass sie das so lange geheim halten konnten, weil der Comic mit den Bomben im Kopf nicht so weit hergeholt sei.

wenn auch nur zur haelfte
dann hat blizz bewiesen dass es sehr gut ist wenns drum geht  geheimnisse zu bewahren
weil wer schafft es  4 jahre lang den mund zu halten und  so gut wie nix rausgehen zu lassen?

da kann ich nur sagen : hut ab und respekt vor blizz


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Naja manche hätten sich ja fast in den 4 Jahren verplappert aber Blizzard versteht das handwerk porjekte zu verstecken sehr gut, und ankündigungen zu machen , die mehrdeutig sind auch


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Insgeheim habe ich ja sowas in der Art gehofft. Ich hab mir schon immer mal vorgestellt: Wie wäre es wohl, wenn man nen Spiel komplett heimlich entwickelt und nur kurz vor Fertigstellung mysteriöse Hinweise durchsickern lässt und dann plötzlich 'BÄM!', Werbung im TV, auf Websiten und in Zeitschriften und die Leute könnens nicht glauben.

Ähnlich wars ja nun bei Diablo, wobei immer mal ein paar Infos durchgerutscht sind, wie das Prager Synfonieorchester, dass angeblich den Soundtrack aufgenommen hat (kp ob das stimmt). Aber man muss schon so ein so riesiger Konzern sein wie Blizzard und so eine Anhängerschaft haben, um sowas durchzuziehen.

Aber das muss man ihnen lassen, sie haben Marketing echt verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WLKTester (28. Juni 2008)

Nun, bei WotLK haben sie es nicht geschafft. Der WotLK Alpha Client exestier schon über einem Jahr. Zu D3 gab es auch schon ziemlich tief in der Underground Scene auch schon Bilder, Videos und co.. Sooo gut sind sie auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2008)

Dann hat es die so gut informierte "Underground Scene" aber nicht wirklich verstanden, Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Und für gewöhnlich können es diese Insider kaum abwarten in irgendeinem Forum einen Thread zu eröffnen und ihr Wissen zu präsentieren.

Hydra war ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis. Punkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (28. Juni 2008)

WLKTester schrieb:


> Nun, bei WotLK haben sie es nicht geschafft. Der WotLK Alpha Client exestier schon über einem Jahr. Zu D3 gab es auch schon ziemlich tief in der Underground Scene auch schon Bilder, Videos und co.. Sooo gut sind sie auch wieder nicht.



Lachhaft, der Cient  kann garnicht seit nem Jahr existieren aber Okay... und den Jetzigen kann man sich von wow-europe.com runterladen und WotLK wurd auch nicht wirklich so ein Geheimniss drum gemacht, weil eh gesagt wurde das sie versuchen jedes Jahr ein Addon zu machen (was man kaum einhalten kann ^^) zu Diablo 3 gabs nur Hinweise, wie Domain aufkauf oder sonstiges, aber Videos omg woher den bitte? von deinen super underground Cousin der bei Blizz der Puzzman ist und ein Heimliches Video gedreht hat, sowas lachhaftes hörte man 6 jahrelang und man hat sich dran gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D3 wurd richtig heftig Geheim gehalten, vorallem da noch glaub im März gesagt wurde, das es ein Diablo 3 erstmal nicht geben würde...


----------



## Alarien (28. Juni 2008)

Die Frage ist nur, ob Diablo 3 denn auch Projekt Hydra ist ^^


----------



## 36878 (28. Juni 2008)

Alarien schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob Diablo 3 denn auch Projekt Hydra ist ^^


hehe ^^  gute frage ^^


----------



## Panador (28. Juni 2008)

Bin an sich ganz froh, dass es solange so gut geheim gehalten wurde. Auch wenn es über die Jahre sehr nervte, dass man nie irgendwas dazu hörte.... so ist das Game bereits seit vier Jahren in Entwicklung, also selbst bei Blizzards Entwicklungszeiten sollte es nicht mehr sooo lange dauern bis es rauskommt. Is mir so lieber, siehe Duke Nukem Forever. Wurde vor Ewigkeiten angekündigt, die Fans verzehrten sich danach und es kam und kam nicht... bei D3 kann man von nem Release in 1-1.5 Jahren ausgehn denk ich.


----------



## Spochtl (28. Juni 2008)

Ich frag mich was die Systemvorraussetzungen sind für Diablo 3, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Schulkind darauf


----------



## masaeN (28. Juni 2008)

dito auf die sys reqs. bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Flooza (28. Juni 2008)

ich bin auf das erscheinungsdatum gespannt ^^


----------



## Lemiu (28. Juni 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> dito auf die sys reqs. bin ich auch gespannt



wenn man sich die Grafik der Gameplay-Videos anschaut wird es wohl wenigstens ne GF 7800 und passenden Prozi brauchen. Was nun auch nicht mehr das Unding ist. Allerdings ist Blizz ja für nen sehr gutes Coding bekannt, dass spiele in guten Grafiken und Auflösungen auch auf schwächere Maschinen bringt.


----------



## Abusufait (28. Juni 2008)

36878 schrieb:


> hehe ^^  gute frage ^^



Diablo 3 ist Projekt Hydra ;-)

Hier ein Beweis-Bild
http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/_images/art.../ss38-hires.jpg

Gruß
Abu


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Abusufait schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist Projekt Hydra ;-)
> 
> Hier ein Beweis-Bild
> http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/_images/art.../ss38-hires.jpg
> ...


nett

selbstgemacht??


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

also ich wünsche (das ist ja sowas von untertrieben das es noch dieses jahr am weihnachtsgeschäft herauskommt dann werde ich vor dem laden übernachten um da dranzukommen


----------



## Vigilante (28. Juni 2008)

das einzige was ich vorher über d3 gehört hab war als damals soundtrack fertig wurde


----------



## keough (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nett
> 
> selbstgemacht??




Klar..er hats selbst gemacht und dann auf die Blizzard Seite hochgeladen genauso wie die ganzen anderen Artworks


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub et is ein Unterschied ob man ein D3 oder z.B. WotLK zu "verheimlichen" versucht.

Da WoW ja wohl mehr als aktuell ist verlangen die Spieler immer wieder nach neuen Inhalten (schließlich zahlen sie ja auch dafür) und um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten (man will ja nicht, daß sie zur Konkurenz abwandern) sagt man frühzeitig bescheid, daß für alle Ausgewachsenen 70er bald wieder was neues kommt.

Bei DIABLO hatten sie den Vorteil, daß D2 schon eeeeewig lange her ist, viele haben es nach und nach in die Ecke gelegt weil sie was neues wollten, und die ganzen nachgewachsenen Zocker-Kids haben davon sicher noch nicht wirklich gehört. Also beste Vorraussetzung, um in aller Ruhe mit der Entwicklung loszulegen, so wirklich hat ja eh kaum noch jemand mit einem 3. Teil gerechnet.

Und wer weiß was für Knebelverträge (vor allem was die Verschwiegenheit angeht) die Entwickler unterschreiben mußten um am Projekt D3 mitwirken zu können.


----------



## Arasus (29. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nett
> 
> selbstgemacht??


Meine Güte. Blind??


Es liegt auf Blizzards Webserver. Er hats sicher mit seinem Photoshop gemacht und mit seinen ub4r-l33t-sk1llz auf blizzards webseite geladen...

Leute gibts...

...Sachen gibts


----------



## Avienne (29. Juni 2008)

Ich frag mich eher, ob Diablo auch das streng geheime "Next-Gen-MMO" ist, was von Blizzard ja schon bestätigt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, von Blizzardgab es ja zumindest noch die Job-Suche für das Diablo/Diablo2-Team... was aber auch nicht direkt aussagte, daß es wirklich um D3 geht. Ich glaube auch bei der Soundtrack-Geschichte war das noch recht offen. Viel mehr als wage Hinweise gabs tatsächlich nicht. Als ich gelesen habe, daß D3 schon seit 4 jahren entwickelt wird dachte ich mir auch "boah, Respekt..."


----------



## Egooz (29. Juni 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> dann hat blizz bewiesen dass es sehr gut ist wenns drum geht  geheimnisse zu bewahren
> weil wer schafft es  4 jahre lang den mund zu halten und  so gut wie nix rausgehen zu lassen?
> 
> da kann ich nur sagen : hut ab und respekt vor blizz



Wenn dein Job in so einem Unternehmen davon abhängt hält man auch seinen Mund. Da wird schon alles per Arbeitsvertrag abgesichert sein, so dass sich das i.d.R. niemand trauen will und vor allem finanziell leisten kann.

Die brauchbaren WoW-Clienten & Datenbanken (TBC wie auch WotlK) und damit P-Server kamen meist mit den offiziellen Family & Friends-Tests. Gewollt oder einfach nicht mehr zurückhaltbar durch externe Tester...kA, eventuell etwas von Beidem.


----------



## Stress0056 (29. Juni 2008)

Aber Wen Diablo 3 Draussen ist Und Wen Die Noch nix sagen nach Einem Monat oder 2  obs 4 Teil gibt dan Breche ich dort Ein bei Blizzard so alla Splinter cell ein ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ne spass bei Seite Ich find dass man Respect Er weissen Solte dass die das So lange Geheim Gehalten haben^^

Aber Auch uns So Lange bischen Genervt habe Weil Blizzard nie was zu d3 sagten obs über haubt 3 teil gibt oder geben Wirt^^

Wens raus kommt dan bin ich der Erst  der vorm laden Steht^^ oder Es Vorbestelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (29. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Wens raus kommt dan bin ich der Erst  der vorm laden Steht



Um somit noch weitere Schulstunden im Fach Deutsch zu verpassen? 

Lies dir deine "Beiträge" doch wenigstens 1-37 Mal durch und korrigiere bevor du sie abschickst, bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Aber Wen Diablo 3 Draussen ist Und Wen Die Noch nix sagen nach Einem Monat oder 2  obs 4 Teil gibt dan Breche ich dort Ein bei Blizzard so alla Splinter cell ein ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Egooz schrieb:


> Um somit noch weitere Schulstunden im Fach Deutsch zu verpassen?
> 
> Lies dir deine "Beiträge" doch wenigstens 1-37 Mal durch und korrigiere bevor du sie abschickst, bitte
> 
> ...



Owned. Hehe...



Arasus schrieb:


> Meine Güte. Blind??
> 
> 
> Es liegt auf Blizzards Webserver. Er hats sicher mit seinem Photoshop gemacht und mit seinen ub4r-l33t-sk1llz auf blizzards webseite geladen...
> ...



...unnötige Kommentare gibt's.

Zum Thema: Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wann Blizzard die Domain diablo3.com gekauft hat. Schätze, dass es vor 2-3 Monaten (ach egal, und wenn's ein Jahr her ist) war. Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich a la Jagdhund meinen Schwanz aufgestellt und gewartet (Ja, das habe ich wirklich). Aber bei aller Geheimhaltung, ich fand die Idee, das Eis in dem Bild von Samstag einzubauen, witzig, die werden sicher auf ihren Bürosesseln geschmunzelt haben, als sie die WotlK Hoffenden mit den Diablo Fans "raufen" sahen. Ich hab's genauso lustig gefunden, das hier in den Foren zu lesen (Nein, es wird sicher WotlK, ganz sicher, wer was anderes behauptet, hat keine Ahnung --PATSCH-- und zurück zu TBC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ich werde WoW wohl den Rücken kehren, vermute ich.


----------



## Storn206 (30. Juni 2008)

könnte wer diesen Bombencomic posten?


----------

